# Tanks a lot :)



## JohnT (Oct 13, 2010)

I have not seen a whole lot on tips an suggestions concerning the use and maintenance of Stainless Steel Variable Capacity tanks in wine making. I started this thread to share any pearls of wisdom that tank users may have.. 

1) I use S hooks to hang my lids over the sides of the tanks. I have made the mistake of starting to fill the tank with the lid sitting on the bottom

2) On most tank lid kits, they include the fermentation trap with a marble (instead of a fluid filled trap. I never use them since I do an open fermentation. 

3) I converted a PVC pipe (potable water grade) into a "racking wand". I find that getting to the bottom of the tank (while racking) is hard to do with a piece of tubing that wants to coil up. 

4) I use a hank truck that has a curved back to move my tanks. The best part is that I can just set the hand truck on its side and the tank is snugly cradled at a tilt. Perfect for cleaning tanks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 13, 2010)

John if I was going to make large batches, you sure have me sold that the tanks are the only way to go. I really don't plan on making anymore then six gallon batches and my basement dosen't have the drains fo washing out a tank either.


----------



## Mac60 (Sep 27, 2017)

JohnT said:


> I have not seen a whole lot on tips an suggestions concerning the use and maintenance of Stainless Steel Variable Capacity tanks in wine making. I started this thread to share any pearls of wisdom that tank users may have..
> 
> 1) I use S hooks to hang my lids over the sides of the tanks. I have made the mistake of starting to fill the tank with the lid sitting on the bottom
> 
> ...


Hey John would you happen to have pictures of your setup, I'm looking to make a racking setup for my SS VC tanks 2-150LT and 1- 250LT


----------



## JohnT (Sep 27, 2017)

I posted one here....

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57891


----------



## Mac60 (Sep 27, 2017)

John, I was interested in seeing your racking cane you made, I'm planning on making something this year I used the plastic tubing and its not a great solution, tubing popped out and lost a bit of wine. I need to make a better solution when racking with the pump from tank to tank


----------



## JohnT (Sep 27, 2017)

I use brass quick connects to hook everything up.
Then I have two ends one is for siphoning into a tank and the other which is much longer than what's pictured is for drawing wine out of a tank.

They both slip over the side of each tank.


----------



## Mac60 (Sep 28, 2017)

John, What are you using at the tip of your tube when you are racking.. Also what pump are you using, I'm currently using my Super Jet as a wine transfer pump when I'm racking the 250 Liter SS VC tank but its slow going. about 1 gallon per minute. I was looking into this pump its 7 gal per minute. Have you used or know anything about these pumps https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NCKU3ZC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

